# Democrats of America past



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Funny the things a guy runs across. Here is a gravestone from Kansas I think it was.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

"Party of Treason" Obama, Reid, Peliso and the like. I can NOT argue with that. :bop:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:beer: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have to ask you guys......are you so far to the right that your car won't make a left hand turn and has to go around the block??? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Man,I might have to move to another state.....this state is a political wasteland.....nothing but Republican desert as far as the eye can see. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your car will turn left? :rollin:

Actually I have stated in the past that if #1 is very liberal #10 is very conservative I would consider myself about a #7.5. I think that is more honest than most. A fellow I worked with a few years ago considers himself about a #5. If he was truthful with himself he is about a #2. A little left of average liberal. I think I am moderate, but moderate conservative which may look far right to you. Evidently it's all about perspective. If your far left I look far right, and if your far right I may look moderate or even left. As you see your assessment of me says as much about how far left you are.

I don't think it's extreme right not to accept socialism, and that is where the current democratic party is taking us.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is a little history of the late Mr. Grigsby.

http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=25400862


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Your car will turn left? :rollin:
> 
> Actually I have stated in the past that if #1 is very liberal #10 is very conservative I would consider myself about a #7.5. I think that is more honest than most. A fellow I worked with a few years ago considers himself about a #5. If he was truthful with himself he is about a #2. A little left of average liberal. I think I am moderate, but moderate conservative which may look far right to you. Evidently it's all about perspective. If your far left I look far right, and if your far right I may look moderate or even left. As you see your assessment of me says as much about how far left you are.
> 
> I don't think it's extreme right not to accept socialism, and that is where the current democratic party is taking us.


My car will go left.....right.....but mostly straight ahead. :beer:

I think I'm a 4-5.I just think having one party run everything in the state isn't good.

We were due for some change in our national reps.Although I would have liked to see Hoeven stay on as governor.Have no clue what Dalrymple will be like.But I guess when the state is awash in oil money anyone can be a good governor.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I think I'm a 4-5.I just think having one party run everything in the state isn't good.


You know, that's where I sort of pictured you. Just slightly left of average.

I agree with you about one group in power. Partisanship isn't always a bad thing either. If your not particular to one group or another you don't have very strong convictions. Compromise is a last resort, unfortunately that's what politicians more often do. I was going to say that's what they do best, but they don't compromise very well either. I think the democrats talk nonpartisan, but they are more partisan than the republicans. I hope this time the republicans act like they have won and not like in 1994.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think now that the Republicans have control of the House they will do the same thing the Democrats did when Bush was president.They will be against anything that Obama and the Democrats are in favor of.In other words....nothing will probably get done.

The state House and Senate are a little different.I think it is more of a City-Rural conflict.especially when it comes to outdoor activities.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> They will be against anything that Obama and the Democrats are in favor of.


I sure hope so. 

It will not be much different than having the democrats against everything Bush wanted.


----------

